
Ask HN: Thoughts on starting a business with no background in particular field? - ReinholdNiebuhr
Plan to launch aquaculture business heavy in r&amp;d.
======
mattbgates
You definitely should start a business you love. That usually means you've
done it for a few years and feel confident. Sure, you could jump into
something you have no background in it. You might just succeed. You might not.
But ultimately, not loving what you do is work, and you could eventually find
yourself burning out or just uninterested in your business. If you love your
business, you will talk about it with passion, and most people can detect
whether you really care about your business or not.

------
Micoloth
why should it be a good idea?

